# Thera Band Tan Tubes



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I shoot OTT hammer grip. I recently tried TB yellow tubes (attached like bands with a tube protector), I liked it but my kids found it very hard to pull. So I asked here and was told to try TB tan tubes or 2040s. I got the TB tan but it is really thin. How do I attach it OTT? Can I just cut a piece of larger tube and use it to protect the tube? All my slingshots have a slot or no slot to attach bands. I know it can be done other ways but I don't want to modify my current set up. Thanks guys!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is how I make the bandset and attach them. Same as flats, just wrap it to the fork using some thin rubber strips or elastic bands.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

So i don't need to "protect" the tubes at all? Just as you said tie them as a regular band?

This is what I mean by "protecting the tubes with larger tube":


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean, I've never bothered with them myself. I have always found that tubes give up long before they will tear.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Hrwak. You are always very nice. I appreciate it!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Just a quick question: what would be the closest Dankung tube equivalent to the TB tan tube?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Look at the chart I made up.

It's stickied at the top of the Bands and Tubes section.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Just found it. Thanks!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Try the tan tubes looped, you will find them surprisingly fast for their size, yet so easy to pull!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tans are nice for grown up plinking when tripled -- doubled for kids.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

drfrancov said:


> So i don't need to "protect" the tubes at all? Just as you said tie them as a regular band?
> 
> This is what I mean by "protecting the tubes with larger tube":
> 
> ...


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

So here is what I did:

























These tubes are perfect to shoot 1/4 inch ammo to a paper target (they bounce from cans, making it a pain to pick up). Also perfect for my 10 mm plastic beads. And obviously perfect for my 6 and 8 year old kids.


----------

